# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  الطفولة عالم كله براءه

## الوسادة

عَآلمْالإطفَآلعالمٌ وٍاسع وملِيءبآلخَيـآلٍْوٍآلألوَآنُ ،



فهُو ليسَ كعآلِم الكِبَآرْ بألوٍآنِه القَريبّةُ مِنْ بعضُهَآ البَعضّ !
فهوٍَ يتَسمْ بآلبَرائةٍ وٍ آلهُدوُءَ مهمٍآ كآنّتُ شخصِيّةً الطفلَ ..

أقَدِم لكُمْ هذه آلباقّه المُمَيزٍة لعآلمْ الطِفلُ الداخلّيَ 




























* الطْفُولَةْ عَ’ـآإلَمٍ كِلَهْ بَرَآءَه *

----------


## دموع الغصون

عالم رائع ومميز ببرائته وعفويته و بسمة الأمل الموجودة به .. الوسادة مشكورة على الموضوع

----------

